
Hackers Broke into Real News Sites to Plant Fake Stories - prostoalex
https://www.wired.com/story/hackers-broke-into-real-news-sites-to-plant-fake-stories-anti-nato/
======
batt4good
Seems like blackmailing an unskilled journo would be easier, no?

